# digicam mustek 3000 -> bilder von pc auf compact karte kopieren -> WIE?



## soraxdesign (19. August 2002)

Ja also ich hab die mustek mdc 3000 mit ner compact flash karte. ich hab jetz bilder von der karte auf pc kopiert. kann ich auch bilder vom rechner wieder auf die karte packen um z.b die bilder zum entwickeln zu bringen? wie mache ich das ? gibts das spzielle proggies für, denn mir der beigelegten software kann ich keine bilder in den softwareexplorer ziehen oder sonstwie auf die karte kopieren. geht das irgendwie? danke für eure hilfe im vorraus
mfg sabre


----------



## Vitalis (19. August 2002)

Naja.. also es gibt ja Karten-Leser, damit kann man alle Arten von Daten auf den CF-Karten speichern, glaube ich..

Schau mal hier z.B. links unter "Reader/Adapter"

Wie Du es aber mit Deiner Cam lösen kannst, weiß ich leider nicht..


----------



## goela (19. August 2002)

Hast Du wirklich keine Möglichkeit "Bilder zur Kamera senden"? Oft ist diese Option irgendwo im Programm versteckt!

Übrigens
Würde Deine CF-Karte nicht als Medium für die Bilderentwicklung wählen! Brenne Dir doch lieber eine CD oder verschicke die Bilder via Internet!


----------



## soraxdesign (19. August 2002)

hm ne also ich hab alles durchgeguckt das gübbet keine solche option.das mit der cf dachte ich nur,weil ich schonmal beim fotoladen gefragt hab, wie ich die bilder hinbringen soll.aber wenn ich die gleich auf cd brenne dürfte das ja auch kein prob sein, oder?!
mfg sabre


----------



## goela (19. August 2002)

Genau! Spielt keine Rolle auf welchem Datenträger Du die Fotos anlieferst!
So eine CF ist relativ teuer und davon abgesehen, wenn Du diese zum entwickeln Deiner Bilder bringst, mit was Fotografierst Du dann während dieser Zeit!


----------



## soraxdesign (19. August 2002)

weisst du ob man die cd wiederbekommt oder behalten die die? wie issen das so allgemein?! sonst könntich nen cd-rw nehmen und keinen cd-r.
mfg sabre


----------



## goela (19. August 2002)

Bekommst Du die CD wieder? Gute Frage! Eigentlich schon! So wie bei APS-Filmen!

Eine CD-RW wird nicht angenommen, wie ebenfalls keine Diskette oder ZIP!

Warum:


> Wiederbeschreibbaren Medien (ZIP/JAZZ-Disketten, Floppy-Disk, Syquest, Clik etc.) können nicht verwendet werden, da wir magnetische Beinflussungen während des Transports und außerhalb unseres Einflußbereichs nicht ausschließen könnten.


----------

